# Weaning time next week...can all 18 boys be together?



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

For now, seeing as this was very unexpected, I am making bin cages. I cut off all four sides and the lid and secure hardware cloth on that. I also added shelves and hammocks. I am doing what I can and will upgrade when I know how many I will have at the end of all this. 

That said, I have 18 baby boys. If I do 2 to 4 bin cages (one stacked, one to the side connected with pipe, adding more bins if they need), could I keep them all together? Or is that just too many males together? Or should I separate them...I could do 9 and 9, keeping all the litter mates together? 

For the girls. Calamilo has 2 girls, Bolt has 3. When can they all be together? Do I need to introduce Bolt and her girls slowly to Calamilo and her babies? Will there be any danger of one mother rat being protective of her babies by 4.5 weeks?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

How big are the bins? 18 boys would need a huge area.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

18 boys are really going to need a big space (theoretically 36 sq ft -- bigger than my CN can hold!). There is a bit of leeway with them being young but if you use the biggest bins out there (as I did) those can comfortably house about 5-6 kits per tub; you would then need about 4 tubs. But it wouldn't hurt to introduce them and keep them as one big unit. Have you been able to find homes for many?

As for the mamas, you'll need to introduce Bolt o Calamilo's girls, vice versa, then everyone together. If I recall correctly, Bolt was peviously acquainted with Calamilo and some kits? Then it is unlikely that they'll be aggressive, as girls tend t be sister moms. For them, they'll need 14 sq ft which is about an entire DCN or two bins.


----------



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

Okay I do have enough tubs for everyone so far. I think I will have a way that the tubs can all be joined for the boys to mingle together. I haven't found ANYONE in my community or area that is interested. I am kind of worried to be honest. I tried finding a rat rescue in WA but most so far they have been breeders and I haven't been contacted back. 

Bolt was there when Calamilo gave birth, but I took her out right away. Bolt also became very aggressive. She seems to have mellowed, but I am fearful that she may hurt one of Calamilo's girls. So how to introduce another mom to babies? One at a time being right there in case something happens? Through cages at first?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Definitely through cages, as a rat can kill in seconds. 

Have you tried on this adoption forum here? My only other suggestion would be a higher adoption fee and careful screening use craigslist or Hoobly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

I will look at the adoption forum here. The two mamas got to play together today. They sniffed, but no scuffles. They seemed happy to be together again. So should I get the boys out next week, and keep the two mamas and their females in their separate cages right next to each other for a few days and then...? Do I put the mamas and one baby at a time together in neutral territory (while wearing gloves and shielding baby rat)? I do *not* want to put the babies in danger.


----------



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

OR what if I put the two mamas together in a tub hut, and the baby girls together, and then introduce the mix slowly? Maybe that way the mamas would get a break from being mamas and not be so protective?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would do cage to cage. Again, if Bolt decided to attack it wouldn't depend in your reaction time because there'd be cage bars protecting a baby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks Nanashi, one more question. For how long? Do I keep them apart until the babies are bigger, or just go off of how she (Bolt) acts at the cage?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Use Bolt as a guide. I was given a time line that I shouldn't let the neutered father meet his kits until they were nearly teens. But, Remus was living with three week old kits of all genders just fine because he didn't seem to be aggressive in Cage to cage meetings and when intros were done during free range didn't really care. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

Everyone is now in their temporary weaning areas! I have 16 about 5 week old males in this 4 tub tower (all four sides on each tub cut out and then attached hardwire cloth, holes in the bottom so they can climb all the way up, hammocks and shelves. They are content, for now) 7 babies and Calamilo in 2 tier tub tower, and Bolt is currently by herself. 

We did it! We made it to weaning time!!! Now I just need to find some homes for them. We will be moving to Spokane soon, and once we are settled, if I still have a huge lot of boys, I will get them in a proper cage.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Are there rescues or shelters nearby? Have you checked Facebook for rat groups? Check around too to areas you'd be willing to drive.


----------



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

If there was a rescue or shelter in Olympia or Tacoma I would drive that far. About an hour and a half, and those two cities will probably be my best bet. There is *nothing* where we live.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Go for the local newspaper and the newspapers around the cities you are willing to go to. Post an ad explaining that you want these little guys to go to good homes and make sure to charge a price higher than the feeder prices to keep reptile owners away... You may be surprised at how many people still use newspapers especially young adults. If you decide that you need a larger cage you can always use the hardware cloth to build yourself a large cage. I'd reccomend a large tote for the litter pan or a concrete mixing tub they seem to work quite well and are large.


----------

